# What Was Solomon’s Wisdom?



## David073 (Sep 13, 2021)

James 1:5 says,”If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.”

What is wisdom? I understand that the Bible speaks of two types of wisdom: worldly wisdom, and godly/heavenly wisdom (James 3:13-15). With that said, it can be concluded that true wisdom is biblically informed, whereas worldly wisdom is doing what is right in your own eyes (Prov. 12:15). 

When Solomon asked the Lord for wisdom and it was given to him, was this wisdom biblically informed? Was Solomon blessed with having full knowledge of God and the things that pertain to Him? And it was up to Solomon to rightly utilize this knowledge? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw (Sep 13, 2021)

David073 said:


> Was Solomon blessed with having full knowledge of God and the things that pertain to Him?


Nope. None will -other than the Godhead- ever have full knowledge of Him. I'd venture to say that all eternity of the LORD's people will be spent ever learning more of God, and the things that pertain to him.

That said, Solomon's wisdom requested and granted was doubtless godly wisdom, as demonstrated by wisdom personified in Proverbs 8.12-21 (and elsewhere). The book of Proverbs could be touted as a book ever setting the contrast between Wisdom and Folly. If Solomon's life is testimony to one thing more than another, it's that -even with godly knowledge and wisdom- apart from the grace of God, the illumination and deliverance by His Spirit, we will follow after our own devices, and that -especially after such backslidings- it is only the LORD Who can recover us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David073 (Sep 13, 2021)

jw said:


> Nope. None will any -other than the Godhead- ever have full knowledge of Him. I'd venture to say that all eternity of the LORD's people will be spent ever learning more of God, and the things that pertain to him.
> 
> That said, Solomon's wisdom requested and granted was doubtless godly wisdom, as demonstrated by wisdom personified in Proverbs 8.12-21 (and elsewhere). The book of Proverbs could be touted as a book ever setting the contrast between Wisdom and Folly. If Solomon's life is testimony to one thing more than another, it's that -even with godly knowledge and wisdom- apart from the grace of God, the illumination and deliverance by His Spirit, we will follow after our own devices, and that -especially after such backslidings- it is only the LORD Who can recover us.



Oh yes, absolutely I agree. I worded it wrong, my apologies. 

So then in James 1:5, this wisdom we should ask for is biblically informed wisdom, correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw (Sep 13, 2021)

David073 said:


> Oh yes, absolutely I agree. I worded it wrong, my apologies.
> 
> So then in James 1:5, this wisdom we should ask for is biblically informed wisdom, correct?
> 
> ...


It is the only source of true wisdom/knowledge. Of course.


----------

